# Judy's skills and Kevins wood



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

Make a great mix

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 13 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2016)

VERY cool!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree, Very cool 
looking at it for several minutes and wondering how the hell she did this, with everything being so uniform and matching perfectly
Excellent workmanship! Very well done

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful!! Like Jerry, I'm puzzling on how she does it....


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 8, 2016)

I like it.....pretty wood and a real pretty basket.

I'm guessing scroll saw, and rotate each layer or flip each layer 180*.
Basket from a board.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm always amazed at her baskets, but also her pricing. Part of the skill set is efficiency and she must have that covered as well. Be sure to let her know all the accolades she's getting she deserves them.

Is that stained cherry? It looks almost like redheart or even padauk but I know it isn't.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2016)

Simply outstanding! Would be nice to avoid color loss of the FBE. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm guessing scroll saw, and rotate each layer or flip each layer 180*.
Basket from a board.[/QUOTE]


Kevin said:


> I'm always amazed at her baskets, but also her pricing. Part of the skill set is efficiency and she must have that covered as well. Be sure to let her know all the accolades she's getting she deserves them.
> 
> Is that stained cherry? It looks almost like redheart or even padauk but I know it isn't.



no stain thats one pf our quirks . we only use natural wood . the red is bloodwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> I'm guessing scroll saw, and rotate each layer or flip each layer 180*.
> Basket from a board.


and we have a winner


no stain thats one pf our quirks . we only use natural wood . the red is bloodwood.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

man using a phone to respond is more difficult han it should be

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the positive comments. Judy and I both appreciate them. Oh and I'm back to my keyboard. Much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

Mike tell her I am going to put her first in line when I start milling this next load, and pick out the extreme red/white boards - they're the most stunning to my eye. No golds/yellows/greens/beige nothing but just bright red and white-white. She's getting them provided I find any those trees are getting fewer and further between especially this time of year. The warm weather seems to make most of them become filled with all the other colors.

@phinds I should have been keeping strict logs (notes not tree logs) about my harvesting all these years to identify patterns. All I have to go on though is my . . . . . memory.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Kevin. Don't completely disregard the multicolored streaks. Least send me a pic. The multi colored streaks are what we're looking for if red is included and the more colors the better. Since we don't stain anything natures colors are what we're looking for however the red and white are still our favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ho no Kevin relies on his memory.

Scared me so bad I forgot to comment on Judy's basket. Beautiful job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 8, 2016)

A very nice job.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Well for all you guys puzzling up there, if you'll just go ahead and order one, then stop by the florist on the way home and have her toss a few flowers in it, you'll not only get to check it all out up close and personal so you can be more puzzled and impressed, you'll also make your wife get all mushy and maybe even give your old ugly selves a kiss! Because, I'm gonna tell you, if you think it looks awesome in the picture, you ain't seen nothing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well for all you guys puzzling up there, if you'll just go ahead and order one, then stop by the florist on the way home and have her toss a few flowers in it, you'll not only get to check it all out up close and personal so you can be more puzzled and impressed, you'll also make your wife get all mushy and maybe even give your old ugly selves a kiss! Because, I'm gonna tell you, if you think it looks awesome in the picture, you ain't seen nothing!



I take it you have bought one. I am going to horse trade one out of her too - with extra free wood. 

I still owe you how many BF on your order Mike? 16? Whatever it is ask her how many more BF I need to add to it in order to get one of those pretty baskets and I will fix her up.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah, I purchased one for the mother-in-law's 80th birthday Kevin. (_Wife gave me the kiss! Although I did get a big hug from the mother-in-law too._)

Everyone that has seen it, has been amazed! And, that has been a bunch of folks! She shows it off every time one of her friends comes over. After the flower arrangement wilted, it transitioned into her sewing basket as intended with purchase.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice work.


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful piece! The rim is masterful! How did she work the bottom?


----------

